
How NOT to recruit for your startup - dfranke

======
dfranke
The following email got spammed to everyone in my CS department this morning:

Subject: UF Student looking for Computer Science Assistance

I am in need of a programmer who can build an intricate social networking
site. Without revealing too much information, I am in the process of obtaining
an LLC for this venture, which should turn out to be extremely successful.
Hopefully someone within your college could assist me in the formation of a
website and a fee would be paid for such assistance.

Let's play "count the red flags".

~~~
kobs
I chuckled as i read this in my inbox the other day. i really hope no one
falls for this

~~~
dfranke
Hi, who are you and where do you hang around? I'm surprised to see another
news.yc reader in my department whom I don't know.

~~~
kobs
kenny sanders. i'm just a frosh studying compsci

------
Todd
You mean, they're aready taking that big step of "obtaining an LLC"?! These
people are serious.

------
budu3
"which should turn out to be extremely successful" - Sounds like the regular
marketing BS. Very patronizing.

------
bkmrkr
biggest red flag: social network

~~~
nostrademons
Well, except for "in need of a programmer", "intricate", "without revealing
too much information", "in the process of", and "extremely successful". Did I
miss any?

------
extantproject
six!

------
yamada
Tell me, do you guys ever get lonely up their on your pedestals?

